
SQL Server: Move Over TDS, Binary EXchange Language Is Here - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/11/25/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xiv/
======
nielsb
We look at what the Binary eXchange Language is in SQL Server Machine Learning
Services

